# This could be fun...



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought it would be cool to see what kind of cars the forum members have had in the past - if you can remember that far back, some of you! I will start by listing mine (I have no shame)

'84 Chevy Celebrity
'73 Plymouth Satellite
'87 Buick Skyhawk
'00 Chevy Cavalier

Current Vehicles:
'93 Chevy Silverado (my daily driver with 190,000 miles)
'99 Saab 9.3 (wife's baby)
'04 GTO A4 PBM


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

OK. Here they are, in order:

80 SUNBIRD
79 MONZA
76 GRANG MARQUIES
68 VALIANT
80 GRAND PRIX
78 LEBARON
85 CUTLAS
01 SONOMA
99 FIREBIRD
92 CAVALIER
92 SUNFIRE
96 HOMBRE
87 DAYTONA SHELBY
96 CAVALIER
96 BONNEVILLE92 S-10

CURRENT:
92 CUTLAS CIARA
04 GTO

And Im only 32!!


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow - that is quite the list of cars! Some I am not even sure if I have heard of.:lol:


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I am Only 30 so I am proud of my list :lol: 

Previous vehicles
first car!! 1978 Z-28 454 big block (low 12's 1/4 mile car in high school) can you say pu**y magnet:lol: 
1984 Z-28 
1989 Iroc Z-28 t-top
1989 Jeep Wrangler
1994 Chevy S-10 pickup
1995 Z-28 5.7 LT1 (totaled hit by drunk driver in expedition doing 80 mph)
1987 Trans-Am 5.0l t-top
1999 Silverado 1500
2000 Chevy Silverado 5.3L (replaced with goat)

Current Vehicles
2005 Black GTO
2003 Honda Pilot (wife's)


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

You have a taste for GM power for the most part, it looks like to me. Also, it looks like you have been pretty fortunate to drive so many cool cars at a young age.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks man, I am an avid chevy/gm fan...you will never catch me in a ford thats for sure...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

1973 Charger with a 440
1973 Challenger 440
1971 340 Cuda Convert (kick myself now for selling it)
1985 Camaro V6 (eventually became a drag car)
1983 Z28
1983 Mustang GT
1985 Mustang GT
1990 Mustang notch back 5.0
1985 Dodge Charger turbo
1991 Talon TSI
1988 Mustang GT
1992 Probe LX V6
1984 Fiero
1988 Camaro
1993 Eclipse non turbo
1986 383 stroker vette
1983 Supra
1988 Mustang LX notch 5.0
1987 Buick Grand National
1985 Trans Am built 355- pretty snotty car on the 250 shot 
1986 Trans Am
1986 Iroc
1988 T-Bird Turbo Coupe
1990 Talon TSI
1987 Conquest TSI
1990 Talon TSI AWD
1990 Talon TSI AWD
1991 TSI AWD
1991 Stealth RT Twin Turbo
1991 TSI AWD
1991 Galant VR4 (same drive train as the AWD talons, but in a sleeper 4 door )
1985 Iroc with paxton
1986 RX7
1988 Formula
1993 Eclipse GSX
1991 Eclipse GS FWD auto with mods- "tire fryer" .
1992 Subaru SVX (NICE highway cruiser!)
1992 Eclipse GSX
1995 Talon TSI AWD
1997 Pontiac Grand AM GT
1997 Eclipse GST (turbo FWD with a huge turbo- wheel spin at will lol)
1993 RX7 Twin Turbo ([email protected] 120's- traction limited )
1999 Z28
1999 GMC Jimmy
2000 Eclipse GT
1989 Pontiac Turbo TA
1992 Talon TSI
1994 Z28 396 stoker ([email protected])
1995 Z28 M6
1995 Probe GT
1990 Daytona V6
1990 Daytona Turbo
1977 911 with turbo body
1994 Celica
1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2003 Mazdaspeed Protege
1994 Grand Prix
1969 Camaro
1994 RX7 Twin Turbo
2003 Mustang GT convert.
2005 Subaru WRX
2004 Crossfire
2005 Dodge Ram 1500
1998 Z28
1991 Talon TSI
2005 GTO

I'm sure there are others I forgot about- my head hurts just after trying to remember this list lol. I had a few of them at the same time also, so it wasn't from one to the next in order. I tried to list them in chronological order from when I bought them though.
Joe
Edit- the ones that look like repeats (especially the talons)- are not- they are individual cars lol. I should mention- I just turned 33 Tuesday....


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

WOW! That list is mindboggling. No wonder you have a headache.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Heh- tell me about it. I just added a few more. Also, these were all registered and insured at one point also, not including "parts cars" along the way! I swear, I counted once and it was up closer to the 100 mark, but I can't remember all of them lol.
Joe


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

64 Gto
70 Firebird Formula 400
70 Catalina Coupe
70 Grand Prix
73 Buick Regal
67 Lemans
75 Buick Regal
79 Buick Riviera
80 Buick Riviera
82 Trans Am
84 Buick Century (how Did That Slip In There?)
87 Grand National
89 Acura Legend Coupe
64 Gto (second One)
91 Grand Prix
93 Supra Turbo
87 Grand National (second One)
95 Lexus Es
97 Jeep
00 Vette Coupe
01 Zo6
03 Hummer
05 Gto M6
05 Grand Prix Gxp


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Here's my list. Doesn't match up to some of these older guys.

80 Volvo
85 Honda Accord
87 Accord
2000 Civic Si (10K into this car)
2K2 VW Gti 337 (about 10K into this car)
97 VW Gti VR6 (build motor, tranny) all bolt-ons
2K3 Nissan Frontier
2K4 Evo VIII (about 415 whp)
2K6 350Z (all Nismo upgrades)
2K6 GTO =)


----------



## Mikes12985 (May 27, 2006)

1993 911
1996 911
1996 Cadillac Devile
1999 BMW 7 series
2001 BMW 3 series (still have)
2000 Mercedes S500
2003 BMW 7 series
2003 Infiniti G35 (still have)
2003 Mercedes SL500 (still have)
2006 BMW 7 series (still have)
On saturday 2006 Goat :cheers (will have)


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Wow you guys have had a lot of cars! I’m mid-30s, got my first car in college, and tend to keep’em until they die.

Wife:
1998 Saturn SC2
2001 Subaru Forester

Me:
1984 Toyota Camry (dead but not forgotten)
1993 Geo Prism (no power but 175k, no serious repairs ever)
2006 GTO

My wife wants a new car in the near future, but I don’t see one for myself for the next 15 years unless the goat dies.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

1992 saab 9000 Cd turbo
1981 WS6 trans am w/400
1965 Cj5 lifted
1989 cherokee lifted
2004 GTO


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

26 years old. Many of these vehicles ran concurrent:

'78 Trans Am
'86 Iroc-Z 5.7L
'95 Thunderbird LX 4.6L
'97 F-150 XLT 4x4 4.6L
'99 Mustang GT 35th Anniv. limited edition
'98 Contour SVT
'04 Toyota 4Runner
'01 Mustang Bullitt
'97 Mustang Cobra (538 RWHP)-Hurricane Wilma casualty:confused why Lord

Currently
'05 GTO IBM/blue/M6/18's - 1 of 57
'97 Mustang Cobra
'05 Toyota Tacoma TRD Sport 4x4


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

1974 Saab 99 LE 4-door
1971 Volkswagen Beetle
1974 Saab 99 LE 3-door
1984 Saab 900 3-door (got married in this car...)
(See where we're going with this...?)
1986 Mazda 323 (wife's first car after we married)
1988 Saab 900S 3-door (sold it just 6 years ago with over 300,000 miles:willy: )
1994 Mazda 626 v-6
1997 Saab 900SE Turbo Coupe', Talladega Edition (just sold it two weeks ago)
1999 Audi A4 Avant (wagon, by any other name...)

2002 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon (still have it)
1988 Saab 900 SPG (Special Performance Group) (totaled in a head on, broke my L-1 Vertebra)
1993 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition #116 of 325 built, still have it
1991 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible, still have it
2006 Ponti/Holden GTOarty: 

In case you haven't guessed, I'm a Saab nut! Built in Trollhattan, Sweden by Trolls. And the GTO is built in Australia by Billy Goats?:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Former rides, top newest to bottom oldest (in order of my ownership of them):

2004 Volvo V70 2.5T (wifey's)
2001 Ford Expedition (wifey's)
2001 BMW 323i
1986 BMW 325es
1998 Dodge Intrepid ES
1991 Chevy S10 4.3L
1993 Toyota Previa (now ex-wife's)
1963 Chevy Corvair Van (short-lived...WTF was I thinking?)
1978 Toyota Corolla SR
1974 VW Bug
1964 Ford Pickup
1987 Toyota P/U
1978 Honda Accord
1972 Dodge Dart
1966 VW Van
1979 VW Van
1971 Ford Pinto
1967 Ford Ranchero


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

79 Chevy Silverado
86 Iroc Z
78 Chevy Silverado
80something Ford Escort(POS)
89 Firebird
92 Mustang(wife's-first thing to go when we got married)
96 Cavalier LS(replaced mustang)
96 Geo Metro( commuter car)
98 Jeep Wrangler
00 Chrysler Concorde
02 Chevy Siverado(still own)
03 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad cab 4x4
04 Dodge Grand Caravan(still own)
06 GTO  arty:


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

61 Chevy Impala with 348 then a 327
69 VW
57 F-100 PU
60 F-150 unibody PU
70 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4
61 Volvo PV544
69 Torino GT
61 VW
76 F-150
66 OLDS JET Star 88 with 10.5:1 compression 330
72 Saab 99
72 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4
72 Olds Royal 88 with 455
86 Impulse
86 Impulse Turbo
89 Impulse Turbo last of the italian designed body style and Lotus suspension
94 Trooper
96 Mercury Mystique
99 SHO
02 SVT Focus
04 GTO


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

1995 Blazer
1968 Chevelle
1996 Explorer
1995 F-150
1985 Fiero<--P.O.S :rofl: 
2005 GTO


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are the cars I have previously owned (at least the ones I care to remember):

66 Mustang 2+2 (too young and stupid to hold on to it)
1974 Ford Capri (German)
77 Trans Am (POS) 
87 Camaro Z28
98 Trans Am (Great car)
2003 SRT-4 (not a muscle car but a really fun little "pocket rocket")


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

These are from 16-24 years old:

1983 Honda Accord (first car)
1985 Nissan Sentra (for delivering pizzas)
1992 Mazda Miata (best handling)
1995 Nissan Maxima (comp. sound system, air bags, show car)
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T (fast fwd)
2003 BMW 325i (great car, smooth, good handler)
2004 Honda CBR 600RR (love motorcycles, just too dangerous)
1971 Toyota Starlet (was going to be my drag car)

Current:
2005 GMC Yukon XL(more versitile than a pick-up, great for road trips)
2006 Pontiac GTO (absoultely love it)


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Damn...this will be tough.

1968 Plymouth Fury III 383
1966 Mustang Coupe
1972 Impala
1983 Honda Nighthawk 650
1980 Honda Accord
198x Datsun Sunny Wagon (Germany)
1986 Honda Magna 700
1990 Honda Accord
1974 Chevy Monte Carlo
1996 Pontiac Bonneville
2003 Honda Accord (Piece of S**T wife's car)
2006 GTO

Gerry


----------



## Aussie Beast (Oct 25, 2005)

81 Cutlass
83 Honda Accord
83 Regal Lowrider
82 Regal 
89 Iroc Z
89 S-10 Lowrider
99 Z24
89 Blazer
83 Bmw 320 Race Car
88 Bmw 325 
87 Fiero GT 3800 motor.. Sweet  
96 Impala SS 
05 GTO


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Lets see,
1979 Ford Granada (R.I.P)
1979 Ford Mustang
1980 Ford Mustang
1985 toyota Supra (R.I.P)
1990 Lincoln Mark VII
1987 Ford thunderbird turbo coupe
1991 Toyota Supra turbo
1992 caddy STS
1998 caddy STS (had one day head gasket blew)
2004 Pontiac Grand Prix gtp comp g
2006 Pontiac GTO M6


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Here goes....

'75 Firebird Formula
'77 Malibu Classic
'85 S-10
'? Olds 98
'87 Nissan Stanza
'87 Park Avenue
'70 1/2 Chevy Silverado
'91 Cad Coupe DeVille
'89 Taurus SHO
'89 Eldorado Caddy
'90 Taurus SHO
'93 GMC Sierra 
'93 Seville STS
'97 Olds Silhouette
'97 Grand Prix GTP(4dr)
'99 Pont. Montana 
'00 Deville DTS 
'97 Grand Prix GTP(2dr) 
'05 GTO 

Think that's it!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

1979 Cadillac Coupe Deville (got stolen and pimped out in LA)
1979 Olds Delta 88 
1980 Chevy Citation (1st car, could get much on Air Force salary)
1985 Buick Skyhawk (WTF was I thinking, some people thought I was gay :lol: ) :confused 
1985 Olds Delta 88
1988 Beretta GT 5 Speed  
1991 Camaro Z28  
1992 Mazda 929 (POS, traded after 2 months)
1992 Saturn SL2
1993 Corvette (prettiest paint color-Quasar Blue)  
1996 Cutlass Supreme (very reliable)
1998 Corvette (most attention, 2nd prettiest paint color-Carmine Red)  
1998 Olds Intrigue (daughter's grad gift now)
2004 Maxima (now)  
2005 GTO (now)  

Not sure what's next. Maybe a truck will be my next purchase (Chevy or a Tundra)


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is my huge list.

94 Chevy Z-71
02 Ford Ranger Edge 4wd
05 GTO


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

25 years old here is my list In order

'88 Thunder sport 5.0L
'69 Camaro SS Completely restored w/ a s/c 427(Nasty little thing:cheers )
'91 Blazer 4.3L going strong w/ 357,826 miles
'96 Silverado s/c 5.7L putting down over 400rwhp
'02 Sierra 8.1L 
'03 Silverado SS Fully done up over 600 hp sadly gone 
'04 GTO My baby till she gets sold or traded


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I win the prize for the shortest list! 

'92 Saturn SC Coupe
'05 GTO


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

[email protected], I was going for that honor. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*My cars...*

1961 Ford Galaxy
1970 Datsun 510
1971 Datsun 510
1982 Chevy Citation X-11
1976 Olds Cutlass Supreme
1983 Nissan Pulsar NX (Wife)
1977 Olds 98
1989 Chevy Corsica (Wife)
1991 Chevy Corsica
1996 Chevy Cavalier Z-24 (Wife)
1997 Buick Skylark
1998 Ford Mustang
2000 Nissan Altima GLE (Wife)
2001 Ford Taurus
2003 Pontiac Grand Am GT
2004 Pontiac GTO


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

some intersting posts....

Here are mine 

82 Ford F150
99 Pontiac Grand AM 
01 Explorer Sport Trac (Fun as hell to drive) 
05 Beautiful black GTO 

and several HUMVEE's through the years


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

My list

67 Bonneville (used)
67 Catalina (used)
72 Grand Prix (used)
80 RX7 (used)
85 BMW 528 (new)
91 Villager
95 Town and Country (N)
96 Eagle Vision TSI (N)
2000 E430 (N)
2000 Navigator (N)
2003 Navigator (N)
2002 TBird (N)

Current
2003 Navigator
1999 Jaguar XK8 (U)
2005 Audi A4 (N)

Nav coming off lease in a month looking at the Cadillac SRX
Jag is currently for sale looking for a Pontiac to replace it (gto or late model Firebird/TA/Firehawk)


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*My Cars*

1973 Malibu
1973 Dodge Dart(2 Of Them)
1977 Olds Cutlass
1976 Olds Delta 88
1986 Pontiac Wagon
1989 Ford Mustang 5.0 Lx
1976 Mercury Marquis
1994 Chvy S-10 4 Cyl
1998 Z-28 6--spd
2000 Cirrus
2005 Gto Auto


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

96 Mazda Protege
00 Saturn SL1
01 Toyota Tacoma
98 Toyota Avalon
02 Porche Boxter
03 Mercedes E320 
06 GTO
02 Suzuki Volusia Intruder (motorcycle)
06 Yamaha VStar 1100 Custom Classic (motorcycle)
06 Acura RL

I still have the GTO, the RL and the 06 Yamaha....not bad for a chick!!!!


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just lurking again. I wasn't going to post but I didn't see any of my former cars.

'73 Mazda RX-3 (revved like a motorcycle, 120mph on 155 tires.)
'79 Volvo 264GL (very tossable car, excellent for park brake U-turns.)
'82 Camaro Z-28 (power louvers in hood, filled engine with water.)
'82 GMC Suburban (diesel 133hp with glasspacks, very loud.)
'88 Honda CRX DX (53mpg and honda precise, did I mention I'm 6'5", 280lbs.)
'96 Camaro (3.8 w/auto kept upshifting during burnouts, so....)
'98 Camaro Z-28 (6Speed, no problem with shifting, got married so...)
'98 Maxima SE (automatic with no character, so...)


----------



## ITS BACK (Mar 9, 2006)

Order of purchase....
'79 Chevrolet Chevette (both of us had Chevettes as our first car)
'80 Chevrolet Chevette
'85 Buick Century
'90 Oldsmobile Calais
'91 Chevrolet S10 4x4
'86 Dodge Lancer (had to get this, someone hit us in the rear, poor Buick)
'91 Pontiac Sunbird
'95 Pontiac Firebird
'96 Chevrolet MonteCarlo
'96 Chevrolet S10 4x4
'98 Pontiac GranPrix
'01 Pontiac GranPrix GTP

Current
'01 Ford Explorer SportTrac (winter vehicle)
'04 Pontiac GTO
'05 Ford Focus Hatchback (daily driver)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> 96 Mazda Protege
> 00 Saturn SL1
> 01 Toyota Tacoma
> 98 Toyota Avalon
> ...


You ain't kiddin!!


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

:cheers 
57 Mercury
63 Comet Caliente
60 TR3
68 442
70 Opel ralley
71 Mercury Cyclone GT
69 GTO
74 Monte Carlo
67 corvette
70 Firebird Formula 400
78 Toyota Corolla Wagon
82 Toyota Supra
84 Chevy Silverado Diesel 6.7
85 Corvette
88 Pontiac Bonneville
92 Monte Carlo Z-34
4 Suburbans 93, 95, 2001, 03
2006 G6 GTP M6 
2006 GTO Silver M6


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm 37 and hold THE record for the fewest cars owned (for my age). All purchased new and in order with final mileage since I do all the maintenance:

1982 Ford EXP-121,000 (inherited from sister in '85)
1988 Pontiac Grand Am (Quad 4)-242,000
1995 Ford Thunderbird LX (4.6 V-8...current vehicle)-200,105

Before you make fun of me, I haven't had a car payment in 7 years. But, the GTO arrives in August and I'll still keep the Thunderbird as my daily. The Grand Am was the best car yet with over 242,000 with the ORIGINAL engine. The T-Bird still has the original engine as well but I do have to add oil between changes which I never had to do with the Quad 4. Just turned 200,000 last week, so the race is on!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> The Grand Am was the best car yet with over 242,000 with the ORIGINAL engine.


 On a quad 4!!??:willy:


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> On a quad 4!!??:willy:


Shocking, isn't it?? The local GM office was actually considering putting it in a commercial similar to the Chevy Truck commercials that showed high mileage. But, that ad campaign (high mileage Pontiacs??? ) never developed. 

Dohhhhhh!!


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

1971 Chevelle (imitation SS, gold w/ black stripes)
1984 T/A (gunmetal blue)
1980 Camaro V6 (**won this at highschool graduationarty: , sold off a few weeks later)
1996 Formula WS6 (black)
1985 Toyota Supra (beater, keep miles off WS6)
1989 Beretta (beater, same reason as above)
2004 GTO


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Recently 40 yrs young:

69 Vette conv (427) Too much car for a 17yr old!
83 Porsche 911 Targa
86 BMW M3 - dad borrowed the 911 and T-boned a 320i! 
92 Chevy Silverado Z71 - ended up with a Klien Racing 421 SB under the hood
99 Dodge Dakota R/T 5.9 - great truck, shoulda kept 
03 BMW X5 4.6 - current
05 GTO - current


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

1973 Cutlass Supreme, 8–cyl 350 Oldsmobile Rocket
1978 Chevy Monte Carlo, 8-cyl 305
1985 Dodge Dayton, 4-cyl 2.2 Turbo
1990 Toyota 4x4, 4-cyl something
1999 Dodge Ram 4x4, 8-cyl 360
2006 Silver Goat, 6.0


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> 1973 Charger with a 440
> 1973 Challenger 440
> 1971 340 Cuda Convert (kick myself now for selling it)
> 1985 Camaro V6 (eventually became a drag car)
> ...


I don't know what is scarier, the laundry list of cars or the fact you can remember them. Looks like an inventory sheet for Carmax!!


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

Our list in no particular order:
1. 50 Ford
2. 63 Jaguar Mk2 sedan
3. 53Ford P/U
4. 58 Ford P/U
5. 65 Galaxie 4DR
6. 71 Maverick 2DR
7. 69 Ltd 4DR
8. 63 Falcon Futura 351W/4 Speed
9. 67 F100 P/U (First 67-72, still have)
10. 65 Galaxie Conv.
11. 70 Cougar Conv.
12. 69 Cougar XR7 
13. 69 AMX 
14. 66 Mustang 2+2
15. 66 Galaxie 4DR 352/4 Speed
16. 66 LTD
17. 69 Galaxie 50060 Farlane
18. 74 Gran Torino Elite
19. 72 Lemans GT
20. 66 Fairlane GT
21. 67 Fairlane GT
22. 69 GTO Conv.
23. 62 Fairlane
24. 71 Comet GT
25. 68 Torino GT
26. 74 Country Squire SW
27. 66 Mustang coupe
28. 82 Escort
29. 85 Escort GT Turbo
30. 87 Taurus
31. 68 Mustang GT Fastback
32. 69 Mach 1 
33. 69 Nova 4DR
34. 77 Plymouth Arrow
35. 79 Camaro
36. 87 Sunbird SE
38. 79 Sunbird wagon
39. 75 Cutlass Supreme
40. 78 Buick Century
41. 63 Ecocline P/U
42. 82 Fairmont
43. 69 Datsun P/U
44. 74 Spitfire
45. 72 Challenger
46. 79 Trans Am (first one)
47. 79 Trans Am (second one)
48. 89 Camaro RS
49. 00 Camaro
50. 04 Monte Carlo SS
51. 05 Colorado P/U
52. 67 F100 P/U (another of many)
53. 70 F100
54. 64 F100
55. 80 F150
56. 67 F100 (still have also)
57. 68 F100 Ranger (still have)
58. 67 F250 Crewcab (still have)
59. 05 GTO (still have)
60. 06 F150 STX (still have)

That's all we can remember for now. :willy: :rofl:

A few more my wife remembered.
61. 77 Cougar
62. 86 T-bird
63. 84 Grand Marquis
64. 94 Grand Prix SE (still have)


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

*limited list, but notice I don't hate on FORD*

I'm 25 and just bought an '04 GTO (slightly used) here are the vehicles I've owned:

1988 toyota camry (stolen used in bank robbery and totaled)

1991 grand prix gt...great car at 17-18 years old...black w/ silver TOTALED

1996 VW Jetta 5 spd (put 220,000 on it and it was still running)
1998 ninja 600
1998 Ford Ranger 4 cyl (I like GM but I beat the hell outta this and it kept going strong) TOTALED

2001 Accord Coupe 5 spd
2004 CBR 600 F4i 
The above 2 were traded in for a:

2005 accord ex

CURRENT: 2004 GTO(20,000k) and 1989 ford ranger 6 cyl (*300,000 miles*[/B])


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Trukcrazy said:


> Our list in no particular order:
> 1. 50 Ford
> 2. 63 Jaguar Mk2 sedan
> 3. 53Ford P/U
> ...


Hey- no fair- all of the cars in my list were mine, I wasn't counting the wifes cars lol.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

criminally_sane said:


> I don't know what is scarier, the laundry list of cars or the fact you can remember them. Looks like an inventory sheet for Carmax!!



Hah- it took a while to rememeber them, and I have edited it a few times- there are still more that I keep remembering, but I figured at this point, it wasn't worth updating. The hard part was remembering the talons and ecpilses- they blend together lol. Funny though- I remember most of my cars, but forgot to swith the laundry over when the wife asked yesterday .
Joe


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Hah- it took a while to rememeber them, and I have edited it a few times- there are still more that I keep remembering, but I figured at this point, it wasn't worth updating. The hard part was remembering the talons and ecpilses- they blend together lol. Funny though- I remember most of my cars, but forgot to swith the laundry over when the wife asked yesterday .
> Joe


Yep. I know the feeling. My list is shorter. So much so, that I am almost embarrassed.

1. 1987 Ford Bronco II
2. 1980 Olds Cutlass sedan
3. 1982 Olds Cutlass cpe. (many plans for it. Engine blew before I worked any magic.)
4. 1988 Pontiac Grand Am Se cpe. 
5. 1993 Chevy Cavalier cpe. (still a little embarassed about that one.)
6. 2001 Dodge Intrepid R/T
7. 2001 Pontiac Grand Prix GT (wife's car)
8. 1997 Chevy Blazer LT (stolen)
9. 2004 A4 GTO (next to my wife and daughter, my favorite girl.)

P.S. I still forget to do the laundry!!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

1. Current 2005 GTO
2. 2002 Dodge Ram 
3. 2000 VW Golf TDI (55mpg was sweet)
4. 1998 Chevy Blazer 4x4
5. 1995 Trans Am (LT1 6 sp)
6. 1992 Cavalier Z24
7. 1979 Formula Firebird 6.6 liter, TH400 auto
8. 1980 Chevy Citation (two tone brown...)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

1967 Holden HR Station Wagon, 186 6 cyl  
1975 Chrysler Centura, (245 Hemi 6 cyl)  
1981 Mitsubishi Scorpion (2.6 4cyl Astron)
1967 VW 1300
1975 Chrysler Regal Station Wagon (265 Hemi)
1982 Holden Commodore SL/E Sedan
1991 Holden Commodore "S" Wagon (3.8 V6)  
1979 Chrysler Regal Sedan (265 Hemi with ELB)  
1998 Holden Ute (3.8 V6)  
*2000 Holden Astra CD Sedan (1.8 4 cyl)* 
2001 Mitsubish Verada (3.5 V6)
2003 Holden & HBD Commodore 'S' (3.8 V6 Supercharged)  
*2006 Holden SS Thunder Ute (6.0 L76 V8)*  

*Bold *means we still have them
 means I liked very much


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

You Aussie's have some great cars...I am sooooooo jealous! BTW....I also love your accents!!!!!


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*My Cars*

1979 Pontiac Firebird ( my first car )
traded for
1982 Pontiac Trans am
traded for
1985 Pontiac Trans am
sold for $5k in 1992
1993 GMC TYPHOON
"got married!" in 1996
sold for 21k in 1995
1996 Pontiac Sunfire GT
"got kids"
traded for
1999 Buick Regal GSE
"Got Divorced!"
2005 GTO
trade for
2009 GTO?


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

The last car I had was an Audi TT Quattro, I just traded in in for a 06 GTO with 8-miles on it IBM/B M6 with 18" rims paid 30.000.00 at 0% int for 60 mth thru GMAC. this program will start on the 29th of tis mnth ands run untill the end of July. All my paper work was dated for the 29th. Still can't believe it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> You Aussie's have some great cars...I am sooooooo jealous! BTW....I also love your accents!!!!!


Thanks, just remember, we don't drink Fosters!!


----------



## GOATMILK (Jun 24, 2006)

83 S10/454
97 Z28
99 SS/V28
01 Z06 
02 Tahoe Z71
03 CTS-V
04 Escalade
04 RC51/RVT1000
05 Duramax
05 Mustang GT
06 GTO

NONE OF THEM STOCK....HEEHEE

GOD HAS BEEN GOOD TO ME arty: 

That's All I Can Remember.

I Kinda Like Speed And Beauty!!


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

If you don't drink Fosters, what do you drink? And most Americans do drink Budweiser :lol:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

RICKGTO said:


> If you don't drink Fosters, what do you drink? And most Americans do drink Budweiser :lol:


Australia's favourite beer would be Victoria Bitter, otherwise known as VB.

Check out the details at http://www.vb.com.au

Of course there are state based beers such as West End in South Australia, but VB has the market sown up. 

Boutique breweries have popped up everywhere too, and I reckon Errol Flynns old home of Tassie (as in the map of) produces some of Australia's finest brews.

Fosters tastes so bad...........


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

1979 Chevy Monte Carlo T-Top
1989 Pontiac Sunbird
1995 Camaro
1998 Chevy Z71 Silverado
2000 Grand Prix GTP
2001 Pontiac Sunfire
1998 Corvette - Torch Red, Glass Roof, 6-speed.
1986 Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais. (Winter beater)
2005 Pontiac G6
2004 Pontiac GTO


----------



## JTW715 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cars of the past*

66 Ford F-100, 390ci
71 Plymouth Barracuda (grandfather's old car) w/a 318 and the grand sport package, CA car, AC, Top Bananna Yellow
77 Buick Century
77 Ponitac Grand Prix LJ
86 Volkswagen Passat (when I lived in Brazil), burned Ethanol
87 Honda Accord (free gift from friend, bad rings and 277k miles)
95 Volkswagen Quantum Wagon (when I lived in Brazil)
98 F-150 XLT
99 Ford Taurus (first brand new car, bought after our first was born)
00 Toyota Sienna Van (traded Taurus when we found out about the twins)
00 Excursion Diesel Limited (still have this one)
2001 Suburban LT that wife totaled, cashed out and bought the Excursion
2003 Ford Explorer
2004 Mazda6 (still have this one, wife's car, will be traded for a new GTO)


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

72 Vw Beetle, 86 1/2 Nissan Hardbody Pickup, 1990 Mazda 626, 1990 Explorer, 1991 Accord, 1963 Corvette, 2005 Magnum Rt, 2005 Gto


----------



## MrGrandNational (Jul 12, 2006)

Same as sig but the order is 99 S10 (new), 87 Grand National, 69 chevelle, 06 GTO (new). I'm 23 and have yet to get rid of a car. lol


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cars*

'06 GTO
'03 BMW 330CI
'01 Jeep Wrangler
'97 Pontaic GTP
'94 Buick Reagal G/S
'91 Pontiac GrandAM turbo
"89 Chev Corvette Converible


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Cars*

This is the order I bought each vehicle.

65 triumph spitfire
67 camaro
71 toyota corona
75 toyota celica
82 dodge van
87 oldsmobile cutlass
94 dodge shadow
94 ford conversion van
2001 grand am
85 vw gti
67 lemans convertible
67 post coupe gto
2001 nissan sentra
67 post coupe gto
93 ford mustang
2006 gto

Still have the last 4 plus the grand am and ford van


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

'75 Pontiac Catalina (used that backseat several times, he he)
'92 Dodge Colt
'92 GOT MARRIED
'94 Crown Victoria (built like a tank, great car)
'02 Chevy Malibu (only cuz crown vic got totalled)
'05 GOT DIVORCED
'04 Mustang Convertible (was fun, but needed POWER)
'04 GTO M6


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

Diiging into the brains to see how many memory cells are left.... think this is most of them

Past
196?Holden HK Kingswood - almost unbreakable mechanically but eventually rusted away
1968 Rover 3500 - the one car I wish I had never sold 
Four Land Rovers of varying stages of age and decrepitude, oldest was a 66 SWB soft top
1991 Ford Laser TX3 (Mazda 323 rebadged for pacific market)
1994 Holden Commodore SS - a GTO ancestor
1991 Mercury Sable - bought because it was cheap and we needed wheels quick
2003 Mazda 6 - huge fun, with really sharp steering and handling

Various company cars - Toyotas, Nissans etc, I got whatever fleet management decided to inflict on me

Current 
1970 Rover 3500S - in the garage being restored to replace the one I sold 
1989 Chevy K1500 truck - still going strong at 220,000 miles though getting a bit tatty
2001 Land Rover Discovery
2006 GTO


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Here Goes:
Current Fleet
Oldest to newest
1955 Ford Thunderbird
1966 Chevrolet C-20
1992 Honda Accord (daughter)
1997 Isuzu Trooper (Son)
2001 Chrysler 300M (Lovely car, for sale)
2004 Chevrolet Suburban K1500
2006 Pontica GTO

Gone but not forgotten:
1927 Chevrolet Capitol Coach
1975 Chevrolet Caprice Ragtop 
1985 Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z
1990 Chevrolet Lumina Euro
1994 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 (Company Car - loved it, will own another)
1995 Chevrolet Lumina Minivan (drove the wheels off it! - never burped)

That it for autos - some other items requiring DMV - another forum perhaps


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Here Goes:
> Current Fleet
> Oldest to newest
> 1955 Ford Thunderbird
> ...


I like the format...So here it goes....(keep in mind, married + 3kids)

Current:
06 M6 GTO
01 Chrysler Town & Country (wife's daily)
97 Chevy Astro LT (My daily/Great vehicle! Won't stop and hauls everything!)

Past:

75 Chrysler Cordoba (first car/paid for by myself! So don't laugh...)
77 Pontiac Lemans (I liked this car believe it or not...)
78 Pontiac Trans Am (kept this one for 12 yrs, still miss it...Long story!)
81 Honda Accord (Winter Driver in Colorado with the T/A)
84 Nissan Bluebird (While stationed in Japan)
85 Mitsubishi Galant Turbo (While stationed in Japan)

Since my list is short, thought I would add my 'Almost had a' list...

70 Cuda
72 Monte Carlo
67 Camaro
79 Pontiac T/A


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Here Goes:
> Current Fleet
> Oldest to newest
> 1955 Ford Thunderbird
> ...


My BAD - sorry - it is a 2006 PONTIAC GTO, my daughter tells me hers is a 91 Accord and I left off one of my favs in the gone but obviously forgotten list, 1991 BMW 325is. Amazing little car. 160k on it when sold - never a whimper nor rattle. Ridiculous to service. Bottomless Money Well..... Loved it though.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

My rap sheet isn't as impressive as most.

My list is first to last.

1988 S-15 - totaled
1973 Super beetle
1993 Dodge Shadow
1997 Grand Am
had these at the same time
1998 Honda Accord
1988 S-15 Jimmy - V-8
1993 S-15 Jimmy - V-8(355 hp) still own
1998 Grand Prix GTP
Most recent additions to my collection
2006 Ford <<eeeww Escape ( Wife's Truck)
2005 GOAT M6( Cyclone Grey)


----------



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm very fortunate, i had a 96 baby blue buick regal for two years as my first car and i just got my 05 GTO about two weeks ago.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

My list

'95 Sentra (till the day she dies)

EDDIE ED


----------



## AUsomTiger (Jul 21, 2006)

Parents cars I drove often:
1966 Ford Mustang V6
1973 Ford Mustang II
1981 Buick Regal (RIP, hit 1 antediluvian tree stump)

My cars:
77 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme
91 Ford Probe
92 Chevrolet Lumina Z34
93 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 (RIP at 4 mos old and 4k miles, hit 3 trees)
93 Jeep Grand Cherokee
94 Nissan Altima GXE
95 Ford Mustang V6 <-- wife's wedding present, 3 tickets in 6 mos and traded for:
96 Ford Explorer XLT 4x4
95 Ford Ranger 4.0
97 Mercury Sable GS
98 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4 <-- Wish I had kept this one
99 Audi A4 1.8t
99 Toyota Avalon XLS
01 Volkswagen Jetta GLX VR6 (RIP)
02 Chevrolet Trailblazer EXT <-- Hated this one with a passion, wife loved it.
03 Infiniti G35 Coupe 6M
07 Saturn SKY (had to go when Jetta bit the dust)

Current Lineup:
06 Volkswagen Passat 2.0t
06 Pontiac GTO


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

25 years old, so my list isnt as long as some of yours, and hopefully doesnt get to be that long either, and no I dont believe in leasing vehicles either.

90'something Pontiac LeMans LE (POS, in junkyard somewhere)
1984 Chevy Monte Carlo Black with Chrome 305 V8 (very sharp car before fire, RIP)
1995 Chevy Camaro (nice reliable car, lil sister drives it now)
2002 Chevy Impala LS (dependable car, but traded it in for................
2006 GTO Black with red interior, 6 speed, M12, very fast & mean.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

This list doesn't include any company cars. I've had a few of those and managed to put over 300,000 miles on 1 and 200,000 on a couple.
1979 Dodge Diplomat Medallion 2dr
1978 Dodge Magnum XE coupe T-tops
1986 Pontiac Sunbird SE 2dr
1973 VW SuperBeetle 2spd semi auto (bought for $75)
1986 Mustang GT
1984 Subaru GL 4dr
1988-1/2 Ford Escort GL 2dr
1986 Porsche 911
1990 Acura Integra 2dr
1986 Honda Accord 4dr
1989 Subaru XT6
1992 Chevy S10
1991 Ford Mustang 5.0 LX Convertible
1992 Acura Integra 2dr
1984 Chevy Cavalier type 10 hatchback
1984 Buick Riviera coupe
1994 Suzuki Swift hatchback
1992 Saturn SL2 4dr 
1995 Chevy Camaro Z28
1995 Geo Tracker LSI
1997 Ford Ranger XLT
1999 Oldsmobile Alero 2dr
1998 Ford Contour SVT
1989 Chevy Cavalier wagon
1994 Chevy Corsica 4dr
2001 Chevy Camaro Z28
2002 Nissan Sentra SER Spec V
2002 Chevy Camaro Z28
1991 Chevy Cavalier 2dr (only owned for 8 days) 
1995 Geo Metro LSI hatchback
1994 Chevy Cavalier 4dr
2004 Chevy Cavalier 2dr
2002 Corvette Z06
2005 Pontiac GTO

Current 
2004 Dodge Dakota
2006 Chevy Corvette

I had the most fun driving the Suzuki Swift. I think it was because I expected the least from that car and it did so much. 0-60 in 7.5 seconds, 15.5 in the 1/4, 35mpg around town and 42 on the highway. It cornerd like a go-cart and with the hatch could swallow more cargo than you would ever guess. The back seat was liveable. In 98,500 miles nothing ever broke, and I beat the snot out of it. It was great fun catching a guy in a 5.0 or an Iroc and with them not expecting it getting the drop on them to 70 or 80. 

My biggest disapointments were the Nissan Sentra SER Spec V, everything broke on it in the first 7500 miles (tranny, A/C, power windows, oil user, headlights, water leaks) and the Porsche 911 ( bad mileage, poor power, everything costs 3X a normal price and doesn't work as well). My 86 Mustang was faster straight line and on a road course than the Porsche. I guess I expected more from it than a Ford.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

*Past Cars*

In order:

66 VW Superbeetle
74 Pontiac Firebird
76 Plymouth Duster
74 325 BMW
80 Pontiac Sunbird
85 Dodge Shadow
72 Chevy Pick-up
95 Ford Ranger
95 Dodge Spirit ES
02 Ford 150
02 Hyundai Elantra
03 Hyundai Tiburon
06 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT

Current: 06 GMC Sierra Truck
06 Pontiac GTO

If you noticed.....the eclipse didn't last long after I saw and read about the new GTO.


----------



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

My Wife and I currently have.
2005 Honda Pilot
1996 Buick Roadmaster (with some mods, I couldn't help myself)
1964 Chrysler Imperial
1967 Dodge Charger
1969 Dodge Super Bee
In the past 
71 Caddy Hearse
72 Dart
76 Aspen
Want
2006 GTO Why? I goes like stink and is bad on gas what else could you want?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

On an update note I recently aquired an 06 Duramax 3/4 ton 4wd and my 1991 S10 blazer just went ov e 400,000 miles can I get a hoorah .


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

87 plymouth duster 
88 chevy beretta gt
81 chevy el camino 
89 dodge spirit turbo
02 grand prix gt 4 door
01 blazer 4 door, 4x4
05 colorado crew cab, Z71, 4x4, custom paint, factory carpetted bed, aluminum bed extender, chrome brush guard/grill protector, and chrome side steps
06 gto, impulse blue metallic/blue leather, A4, factory 18" rims, K&N 63 series aircharger CAI, diablosport predator LS2 tuner
just turned 30


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

06 Brazin GTO
94 GMC Yukon (2 door w/230,000 miles)
88 Bronco II
75 Corvette w/ side exhaust
75 Corvette T-Tops
82 Mitsubishi truck
86 Olds Cutless Supreme
87 IROC-Z Camaro
72 Dotsun 240Z/Z28
89 Toyota MR-2
89 GMC pick-up
79? VW Scirocco
82 Z28 Camaro
79 Trans-Am (403 olds)
84 Camaro (V-6/5M)
68 RS/SS Camaro convt.

and a few others I can't remember


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*66' corvair monza 4 door twin spider.... boy do I wish I had that car now.
67' Camaro stick... 6cyl
71' Monte Carlo. Turbo JET 350 cci 
71' Monte Carlo 350
74' Toyota Hilux P.U.
85' Monte Carlo 4.3L
83' Toyota P.U.
88' Toyota 4Runner 4x4 still have it Custom ordered.
94' Grand-AM
04' Grand-AM GT with the SCT package still have it
84' Ford F-150 4X4 
90' Dodge Dakota 4x4
96' Dodge RAM 1500 ext. cab 4x4 still have it.
05' GTO.... ordered it... still have it.*


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

In order of purchase year:
Purchased/Year/Make/Model
1990 1968 Chevy CE10 Custom LWB 3spd Column
1990 1979 Toyota Celica GT
1990 1980 Chevy Chevette
1990 1978 Mercury Grand Marquis
1990 Unsure of year, but old Suzuki Enduro 250
1991 1985 Dodge 600
1992 1988 Nissan PU
1992 1992 Chevrolet Camaro RS 25th Anniversary
1995 1991 Pontiac Trans Am (still own)
1996 1989 Plymouth Aries
1999 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix SE
2002 1998 Pontiac Bonneville SE
2003 2001 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP
2006 2006 Pontiac GTO (current)


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

1979 Chevy Monte Carlo T-top
1989 Pontiac Sunbird
1995 Camaro
1995 Grand Prix
1998 Chevy Z71 Truck
2000 Grand Prix GTP
2002 Grand Am GT
2001 Pontiac Sunfire
1998 CORVETTE - Torch Red, Glass Top 6-speed (should of kept that car.)

Currently
1986 Cutlais Calais - (Winter Beater)
2004 GTO - 6-speed
2005 Pontiac G6 GT


----------



## jbrehm (Oct 6, 2006)

1993 Pontiac Grand Prix (still own)
2006 silver GTO (still own of course)

Tied for shortest list! (quality not quantity right?)


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

This is a weird list but her goes...

72 Toyota Celica (Loved that car - first one)
79 Dodge Van (Marijuana Wagon - ahh the good old days)
76 Camaro (would still have it if hadn't gotten stolen)
78 Blazer (Lots of fun with the top off)
79 Cutlass Supreme (Dropped in a 455 - Sleeper)
85 Cutlass Supreme (Don't know what I was thinking)
92 Cadilac (inherited from my Mom when she passed on)
78 Chevy 4X4 (with a TPI engine, lots of fun, got in a lot of trouble in that one)
76 Trans Am (455, 4-speed, my dream car as a kid)
01 F-250, 4 door, Powerstroke
04 Chevy 3500HD Dually, Duramax (my work horse, pulls my trailer for my race car -95 Z-28 - and my Goat on special occasions)
05 GTO QuickSilver/Red, A4, 18's (lots of fun)
95 Z-28 (383, 76mm Turbo, 250 shot of Juice 900+ hp, 1023 tq.)

That's it...


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm only 27, so I've had a few cars since I was 17. some for fun, some for commute, some because I had no choice, and some just because. Well, here they are in order:

1986 Mazda 626 LX 5MT
1985 Chevy Camaro Auto
1987 Mazda 626 LX Auto
1997 Honda Civic LX 5MT
1996 Honda Accord LX Auto
1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1996 Nissan Maxima GXE Auto
2001 Ford Focus ZX3(lemon) Auto
2001 Ford Focus ZX3 Auto - not a repeat 
2000 Ford Mustang Convt V6 Auto
1999 Toyota Solara SE-V6 Auto
2002 Honda CRV EX Auto
1991 Honda Accord Sedan EX Auto
1986 Honda Prelude SI 5MT
2004 Honda Accord Coupe EX Auto
1989 Volkswagen Cabriolet 5MT
2006 Pontiac GTO 6MT
2002 Mustang GT Convt. 5MT


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

umm...

Had:
1995 Camaro V-6

Have:
1999 Camaro Z28...this was a CUSTOM factory order back in 1998...fully loaded, built to order (took 3-4 months to get because of the GM strike that year) There's nothing better than doing it this way. You get every option you want, colors, etc and its built FOR YOU. Not sitting on a lot somewhere being test driven. It's a great feeling. 

Deciding on:

2007 or Impala SS or 2006 GTO


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

1977 monte carlo
79/80 buick regal
77 camaro lt (loved that car)
seventy something charger
another 77 camaro 
eighty something reliant k
94? chevy blazer
eighty something country squire wagon (cool)
99 cherokee sport
plymouth hatcback of somekind
ford escort
pontiac fiero
01 chrysler voyager
03 ford windstar
04 f-150 htg

04 ford freestar (current)
06 gto (current) traded f-150 for it
oh yeah and my work truck 07 kenworth t800 (doesnt really count but it's still mine)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The Kenworth counts as 5 cars!:lol:


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

In no particular order:
1956 Packard Patrician(still have it)
1951, 1953 Hudson Hornet (still have them)
1968 American Ambassador (still have it)
1940 LaSalle
1940 Buick Super 8
1968 International Harvester PU
1983 Buick Electra
1972 C-10 Longbed 402 Big Block (still have it, bought by my dad in 1974)
1974, 1975, 1976, 1982 AND 1968 Camaro(still own the '68, I bought it in 1993)
1981 Pont Firebird
1988 Pont Sunbird
1991 Chev Beretta GTZ
2001 Mazda B2300 PU
2001 Dodge Ram 1500
1987 Kawasaki 454 LTD 
1970 Dodge Dart 
2004 GTO (still have it, hope to keep it a while)
* Favorites
That's all I can recall right now


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

In no particular order:
2002 MBZ C-Sportcoupe
2004 Acura TSX
1999 Honda Civic
2001 Nissan Sentra Spec-V
1994 Mitsubishi Galant
1992 Toyota Cressida
1981 Honda Accord Coupe
1978 Buick Regal (5.0)
1976 Chevy Vega (cropduster, literally)
1963 Plymouth Belvedere
1967 Chevy Impala (3sp in column)
1986 Suzuki GS500E
1985? Honda 650 Nighthawk

Currently,
2006 GTO, Torrid, M6
2006 Mini Cooper
2004 Aprilia Futura, RST1000 (motorcycle)
1994 Nissan Sentra SE-R (son's college car)


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> The Kenworth counts as 5 cars!:lol:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

65-Le Mans 215 6cyl
86-cavalier wagon 4banger
78 Datsun 810 w/ a Z drivetrain (uncles a big wig for nissan)
enter Le Mans again (stupid datsun)
91 olds cutlass cierra 3.3ltr turned a 16.578 in 1/4..lol
80 bronco 400m 40 over
84 k-10 shortbed 355/400 35's locked at both ends
03 honda shadow 600
04 6m 2toned silvers w/ red int

still have the last three and the 65 plus inheriting our 70 chevelle..lol somebodys gotta finish it!


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

1979 GMC Sierra "Heavy-Half" (So loud it set off alarms!!)
1997 Chevy Cavalier (Very reliable car, no problems, over 120,000 miles)
2004 GTO (My baby  )

*Favorites in Red...hehe

:cheers


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

This may hurt my brain!: 

1971 Cutlass 442
1970 Mustang Mach1
1975 Monte Carlo
1979 Trans Am
1982 Mazda RX-7
1985 Mazda RX-7GSL/SE
1987 Mazda RX-7 Turbo
1992 Toyota 4x4
1994 Mazda Miata
1996 Chevy Z71
1998 Ford F-150
2000 VW Beetle
2003 Cadillac CTS
2004 Ford F-150 FX4 - still have
2003 Ford Thunderbird - just sold
2005 Mustang GT
2006 Mustang GT
2006 PONTIAC GTO (Quicksilver/M6) - just purchased 5/18


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

i haven't owned to many vehicles but they have been nice:

1999 silver corvette

2002 harley davidson f-150 supercharged

2004 harley davidson f-250 turbo diesel

2006 pontiac GTO blue m6


----------



## DaddyRabbit (May 20, 2007)

1971 Nova
1972 El Camino
1975 Malibu
1983 Subaru GL-10 (1st new car, had a killer digital dash)
1986 Dodge Omni (pos)
1989 Mazda B2000
1992 Plymouth Laser
1994 Miata
1996 Thunderbird
2000 F-150 Lightning (Bad, Bad truck!!!)

Current:

2002 F-150 King Ranch Supercrew
2004 Grand Prix GT (wifes)
2006 SRM GTO (to replace the Lightning)


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

1992 GMC Full Size Truck
1994 V6 Camaro
2002 Camaro LE SS
2002 Corvette Coupe

In the future:
20XX Corvette Z06
20XX Corvette SS


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

*Oklahoma*
1984 Chevy Siverado (right off the showroom floor)
1979 Grand Marquis station wagon...(parents idea of gaining responsibility)
1973 Gran Prix SJ 455ho (AWESOME!!! ...Horrible on rear tires!!!)
1985 Monte Carlo SS
1969 GTO
1977 Corvette Stingray (girlfriend wrecked it while I was at work...) 
1968 Camaro (427 Corvette Engine swap) (AWESOME!!!) ...project car that came out *WAY* better than anticipated!!!!
1971 455 HO T/A (1 BAD sum bi**h!!!)
1979 6.6lt 'Bandit' T/A
1968 Corvette Stingray 
19?? Dodge Coronet 440...? (I actually can't remember what year that was... green, 4 doors and fast as hell!)
1984 Corvette (pos...)

*Arizona*
1980 Turbo T/A
1984 Fiero (pos...)

*New York*
1988 Fiero GT (MUCH better)

*New Jersey*
1984 Daytona Shelby Z
1993 Dodge Shadow ES 3.0
1995 Stratus... (ewe.... wife was pregnant, needed 4 doors...)
1999 Durango
1999 WS6 Ram Air T/A (AWESOME!!!) ...sniff...gonna miss that one...

_*current*_...still Jersey
2001 Durango R/T 5.9 
2006 GTO (AWESOME!!!)

...and a smattering of Harleys and random "Projects"...
..(example... LT5 into a 1989 Chevy Silverado shortbed lowrider... never finished that one... wife had my daughter, and the truck and parts went bye bye...etc,etc)

...and the only "import" is the current GTO...

:cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*In 34 years of driving*

Listed by year not all in order of ownership;

Current;
06 GTO, 6m with 18's
06 FWD Torrent (wife & I disappointed with mpg about the same as the GTO)
06 Mazda 3 (my son's that I got conned into buying)
02 Yamaha TTR 225 dirt bike
99 Grand Prix GT (to go when & where no goat should venture)
91 S-10 Blazer 4X4 (so I can be another moron driving too fast in the snow)
83 GMC K-2500 4X4 350 4bbl and HD package that makes it exempt from cats. (Low plus 3 speed manual trans combined with low 4wd and 410 gearing will pull the house off the foundation)
80 Triumph TR7 rag top (for those days when you feel like a nut & I want to drop in the small 62 Buick V8 if I ever find one)
79 HD Low Rider (lucky to get as a year end clearance after the 1st one was stolen)

Departed;
05 Cavalier LS Sport (bought it for my kid's 1st and he misses it now cause the Mazda is nothin but trouble and this never had a problem)
03 Trailblazer LT 4X4 (wife not too happy with the big step down to gain 2 mpg)
00 S-10 Extreme 4.3 liter V6 (until the GTO, it was the best posi traction tire smoker I'd ever owned. Tin can exhaust tip ricers would freak when I'd do excessively long duration brake burn outs while waiting for a red light to change. Could totally engulf an intersection in stinkin burnt rubber smoke)
87 Chevy Z-24 (hell of a front wheel burn out from the 2.8 v-6)
79 HD Low Rider (1st one I bought that year & stolen with less then a k in the saddle)
78 Yamaha 750 shaft drive triple (met a 68 Ford door jam who made a "U" turn in front of me and provided the insurance cash to by the hogs a year later)
77 Ford LTD former state trooper (could make my buds run for cover when I rolled up)
74 AMC Gremlin (back seat folded down like a station wagon, lost my cherry in that car when I was 16 and told dad the funny smell was from fishing)
70 Triumph TR6 (crashed, rebuilt, sold to kin, used at his shop for a road service car, couldn't kill it, restored & its raced frequently at Lime Rock)
70 Ford Maverick st 6 with a triple on the tree. My 1st experience with what Found On Road Dead meant)
69 AMC Rambler (only cool part of this ride was the big hole in the drivers side floor board to lower the 6 pack after being pulled over when I was 17) 
66 Ford Fairlane with a 390 4bbl and 3 speed on the tree no PS (my 1st car at 16 and cut my teeth on driving a clutch with this monster)
51 HD 3 wheeled Service car trike (tank shifter with reverse, foot clutch, left hand manual timing advance and retard... weird but fun to drive, miss this thing)

Red Beard


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

At 27 yrs
79 Camaro 
92 Grand Am 
M1070 super HET (abrhams hauler)
95 nissan frontier (I came back from korea and my sister used my Grand am without realizing your supposed to change the oil and engine died @250k so my dad gave this to me to say sorry)

2002 Sunfire
2003 Mustang GT
89 Frieghtliner FLD (2.9 Mil miles before it died still pulling hills past those snobby Peterbuilts till its last day)
2004 Trailblazer
2005 G6
2006 G6 GTP
2006 GTO


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

34 yrs old w a humble early list:

81 Honda Civic 1.3L hatchback. Fits 7 in a pinch, 58 hp.
84 Chevy Celebrity. Like a sled in reverse.
87 T-Bird w tonneau top. Pimp car, sloppy tranny.
96 Toyota Tercel
93 Lumina Z34. Great handler, too much maint.
00 Grand Prix GTP
*06 GTO*

Wife's +:
82 Nissan 200SX
88 Tercel (died in one week)
*03 Mazda Protege5*
97 Suzuki Intruder 800
*04 Suzuki Marauder 1600* I just hate explaining what this one is...


----------



## lehrjetGTO (Mar 30, 2007)

*Past Vehicles*

I have tried many vehicles kisted in no particular order. Loved only a few so now only buy what I love and keep for long time...

Right now, I have a 76 Lincoln Towncar, 04 GTO, and 07 F-150 

94 Lincoln Towncar,
94 Ford Ranger, (wife's)
94 Jeep Wrangler, lot's of fun
93 Bronco EB
87 Mercury Marquis, I had 2 of them
70 Porsche 911E, much fun, restored it
86 VW Jett GTI
84 Nissan pick up
79 Ford F-150 
82 Ford E-150
82 Camaro Z-28
77 Toyota Celica GT
65 Mustang, again, 2 of them, one a convertable, one coupe, both 289 HP
60 Peugeot 304, Wow, what a vehicle for a teen
66 VW bug, lots of fun there
68 Firebird 400, too much for a young guy
78 Cadillac De Ville
74 Chevy Impala wagon (first family vehicle)
63 MG Midget
67 Ford Galaxie 500
64 Chevy C-10 4x4 (on a 79 frame/350 drive train) w/big fat tires and Everything...
68 Harley Sportster
67 Harley 350
66 Honda Dream
74 Marzda RX-4


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

1982 Firebird
1998 Mustang GT
2000 Ranger
2004 Goat


----------

